# Bewertung der Sony  DSC-F828 - Tiefenschärfe



## tgelbman (29. November 2003)

Liebe Community,

erstmal hallo, ich bin das erste Mal hier. Ich möchte mir eine Digitalkamera zulegen und bin ein fotografischer Newbie, der sich auf Landschafts- und Portraitfotografie spezialisieren möchte.

Nach zahlreichen Testberichten haben sich einige Favoriten herauskristallisiert. Auch sie Sony DSC F828 ist versch. Berichten zufolge ein Spitzengerät.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob das leidige Problem Tiefenschärfe bei Digitalkameras mit diesem Objektiv 28-200mm/2,0-2,8

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Sony/sony_dscf828.asp
http://www.digitalkamera.de/Kameras/SonyDSC-F828.asp

zufriedenstellend zu lösen ist oder zu lösen sein müßte (testberichte sind ja noch keine vorhanden, da die Kamera erst im Dez. 2003 ausgeliefert wird)?

Danke! 

Thomas Gelbmann


----------



## Vitalis (29. November 2003)

Gute Frage, das wüßte ich auch gern.
Leider habe ich noch nie gesehen, daß in irgendwelchen Tests auf dieses Thema eingegangen wird. 

Der Chip ist mit 2/3" größer als bei vielen Consumer-Digicams, d.h. das Tiefenschärfe-Problem ist vielleicht weniger tragisch als bei manch anderer Kamera. Aber ich habe leider keine Ahnung, wie es tatsächlich darum steht...


----------



## tgelbman (29. November 2003)

"Der Bereich in der Tiefe des Motivs, der noch scharf wiedergegeben wird, ist gerade bei den Sucherdigitalkameras (und denen mit elektronischem Sucher) wesentlich größer als bei Kleinbild, da sie meist sehr kleine Sensoren haben
Vereinfacht kann man davon ausgehen, daß die Schärfentiefe bei einer solchen Diggi der bei Kleinbild mit entsprechender ("gefühlter") Brennweite und wesentlich stärker geschlossener Blende entspricht.
Um bei Kleinbild die gleiche Schärfentiefe zu erreichen, müßte man die Blende um das Verhältnis der Brennweiten zueinander geschlossen werden, ein Beispiel soll das erläutern:
Wenn eine 38mm Kleinbild- der 8mm Diggibrennweite entspricht, ist das ein Verhältnis von 1 zu 5 (die Genauigkeit soll reichen, exakt wäre es natürlich 1:4,75).
Blende 2.8 an der Digitalkamera mit 8mm Brennweite entspricht in der Schärfentiefe dann (in diesem Beispiel) einem Kleinbildobjektiv mit 38mm und Blende 16 (2.8 schließen zu 4, zu 5.6, zu 8, zu 11, zu 16 sind 5 Blendenstufen)."

http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm - Digitalkamera

Wahnsinn, wenn das wirklich so stimmt!

Gruß


----------



## Vitalis (29. November 2003)

Das stimmt schon und ist wirklich wahnsinn.. das ist das, was mich an meiner Kamera am meisten aufregt. Allerdings ist es für Landschaftsaufnahmen gar nicht so schlecht, Du kannst von Hand fotografieren und hast von vorne bis hinten alles scharf. Bei Portraits ist das natürlich weniger witzig.

Aber wie gesagt, bei der Sony wird es nicht ganz so schlimm sein, weil da der Chip "relativ" groß ist. Da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Vincent (29. November 2003)

Folks, ihr könnt doch an eine Kompaktkamera keine Berechnung für ein Wechselobjektiv anbringen.

Diese Rechnung stimmt einwandfrei, wenn du meinetwegen die Canon EOS 10D mit einer analogen 35mm Kamera vergleichst.

Aber eine Kompaktkamera wie die Sony hat kein Wechselobjektiv was auch nur im Geringsten etwas mit 35mm zu tun hat. Es ist ja völlig anders gebaut und gerechnet. Also rein von der Sensorgröße kann man nicht auf das Bild schließen! Das Objektiv zusammen mit der Sensorgröße ist der ausschlaggebende Faktor.


----------



## tgelbman (29. November 2003)

Lt. Datenblatt:

Sensorgröße 2/3" CCD-Chip
Objektiv 28-200mm/2,0-2,8

Wie schätzt du das ein?

Gruß, T.


----------



## Vincent (29. November 2003)

Ist das 28-200mm bezogen auf 35mm Kleinbild oder ist das die echte Brennweite? Ich nehme an bezogen auf Kleinbild. Ich werde morgen mal meine alten Physikbücher durchschauen. Die Tiefenschärfe kann man ja ohne Probleme berechnen.


----------



## tgelbman (30. November 2003)

Wen es interessiert, die identische Frage auf digitalkamera.de:

http://forum.digitalkamera.de/dcboard.php?az=show_topic&forum=6&topic_id=10254

Sieht also nicht sehr gut aus für die Vertreter der digitalen Kompaktkameras :-(


----------

